# Steve Jobs MBTI



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

pwowq said:


> There's also tons of things I don't know about the pic. Is the photo staged? How often was he really there? How big is the place? Was he broke at the time?


Probably staged but the place was really like this. He had no furniture because - allegedly - ha had such high standards that he couldn't commit to anything. So this lamp was the only thing for a long time in his home.




pwowq said:


> How did he motivate people?


He get them to make things they didn't know they could do, like designing things in a very short time, making an OS run with insufficient memory, creating things that they'd never done before, all just because he was such a presense that everyone felt empowered around him.

He knew how to push buttons on people.
He made CEOs of music corporations help make iTunes, with the profit going mostly to Apple.
He made Apple buying NeXT, when they didn't really need them.

He motivated and manipulated people like no one else.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Okay, I really want to do this.

This interview has been on Netflix for quite a while and I've seen it two times. Plus I've read the biography and seen the movies.






I think this interview gives away the most about his personality.

What do you think? I think it is clear he's Ti, but everything else is shady.
He has the knack for originality of an ENTP and the craftmanship of an ISTP.
"He easily sees parallels between different concepts, situations, people, attitudes, and topics, draws connections across different fields of knowledge and social groups, and dabbles in multiple interests and hobbies at once" - Just like an ENTP. But everything else leans towards ISTP.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

B3LIAL said:


> I really don't like this bullshit idea that someone who comes up with an idea and thinks of the future must being intuitive.
> 
> We all have intuitions and senses. He used both.
> 
> I'd consider him an ISTP, personally, but that's just me.



This should be an obligatory memo before anyone tries their hand at typing.


That being said I'll directly contradict myself and say he is ENTJ. Granted the movie with Ashton Kutcher bombed, but if there is one lick of truth behind the performance, than he is Te-Dom to the core. Could be an exaggerated portrayal however and it's possible he's actually Ti/Ni so in that case, ISTP totally works.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevester said:


> This should be an obligatory memo before anyone tries their hand at typing.
> 
> 
> That being said I'll directly contradict myself and say he is ENTJ. Granted the movie with Ashton Kutcher bombed, but if there is one lick of truth behind the performance, than he is Te-Dom to the core. Could be an exaggerated portrayal however and it's possible he's actually Ti/Ni so in that case, ISTP totally works.


That movie is only indicative of Ashton Kutcher's bad acting, not much else.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

The way I see it, it can be boiled down to either ENTP or ISTP.


*Arguments for ENTP:*

- He's the epitome of the original thinking, creative genius. He saw paralells between different concepts, people and attitudes like no one else. He dabbled in multiple fields and hobbies at once (see his work at Pixar), often drew connections between different fields of knowledge: and did it on a regular basis.
- He sold himself every possible time. He used his charm and wits to manipulate others and did it succesfully. He did it with John Scully, every CEO he ever met, the Apple board, horde of musicians and programmers.
He lived for those moments when he was in front of the audience and created interest in them.
- The "_Reality distortion field_" is basically about Ne.
- His frequent outburts and emotional breakdowns seem to be more than just a result of inferior Fe.


signs of inferior Si:

- He didn't care for money particularly. He always said that money didn't appeal to him.
- He didn't pay attention to his own physical well-being, resulting in his deadly cancer. When he was faced with his, he rather relied on untried and vague methods instead of the tried and tested. He tried to repress his internal state for as long as he could.


*Arguments for ISTP:*

- He was too focused and gathered to be an ENTP. Even his motto "focus and simplicity" is that of an ISTP.
- He admired and for an extent was into craftsmanship. Back in his father's workshop in his youth and later at Atari, or when he took classes in typography. He had an excellent taste and was for a large part skilled at making computer parts or drawing images or something that required skills.
- He had a fixed set of ideas rather than a lot of overbranching, leading to bigger and bigger ideas. His vision of Apple and computers was with him all the time and was largely unchanged during his lifetime.
- Although his head was in the clouds (hehe) and could be really idealistic about certain values (see his bonds with hippie culture, his love for Bob Dylan and The Beatles), he was a realist where it counted. He knew how to make money and knew how to make progress and overall was too grounded for an ENTP.
- His Ti is too strong and too visible to be "only" auxiliary. He looks like he took his information first and foremost by logic and asked why as his initial response to everything. He seeked his own truth as a foundation of his internal system of little truths and changed as much as he could.
He wanted the world to fit his views and not vice versa (as a Te would).
- His beef with Microsoft and IBM is basically a war against the "big, bad Te".



That is what I could gather. Feel free to add anything if you like.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm an extrovert introvert. I become extrovert for short bursts. I think I am very good at spotting fellow "extrovert introverts", that usually fool others. I have ENTJ father, ENTP daughter. I have watched both "Jobs" movies and I've seen interviews etc with the man himself. There is no doubt in my mind he is ENTJ, he is just too accomplishment driven to be ENTP and too narcissistic to be INTJ (I hear you laughing, stay with me). INTJ are quite cold and calculating, yes that applied to Jobs, however INTJ do not have the drive to put people "under" them like an ENTJ. All ENTJ want is to have people under them, the more people under them the more successful they see themselves. He was just too good of a salesman (I would say con man) to be introvert, he had massive confidence. INTJ have confidence, but confidence in their passive aggressive pessimism. Jobs had confidence and optimism. He had optimism that he could do what others could not, and people should follow him. This is just classic ENTJ.

He is not the epitome of original thinking. He has big ideas with no skill to implement them. His skill comes from roping in people like wozniac with charisma. His great ability was to dream, and then find the people to carry out his dreams. This is ENTJ. 

https://www.16personalities.com/entj-personality steve jobs is the first listed ENTJ celebrity. Sorry I just can't find any fault with them on that one.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

knifey said:


> I'm an extrovert introvert. I become extrovert for short bursts. I think I am very good at spotting fellow "extrovert introverts", that usually fool others. I have ENTJ father, ENTP daughter. I have watched both "Jobs" movies and I've seen interviews etc with the man himself. There is no doubt in my mind he is ENTJ, he is just too accomplishment driven to be ENTP and too narcissistic to be INTJ (I hear you laughing, stay with me). INTJ are quite cold and calculating, yes that applied to Jobs, however INTJ do not have the drive to put people "under" them like an ENTJ. All ENTJ want is to have people under them, the more people under them the more successful they see themselves. He was just too good of a salesman (I would say con man) to be introvert, he had massive confidence. INTJ have confidence, but confidence in their passive aggressive pessimism. Jobs had confidence and optimism. He had optimism that he could do what others could not, and people should follow him. This is just classic ENTJ.
> 
> He is not the epitome of original thinking. He has big ideas with no skill to implement them. His skill comes from roping in people like wozniac with charisma. His great ability was to dream, and then find the people to carry out his dreams. This is ENTJ.
> 
> https://www.16personalities.com/entj-personality steve jobs is the first listed ENTJ celebrity. Sorry I just can't find any fault with them on that one.


INTJ was never in my (or anyone else's) mind. If anything, he's the opposite of INTJ. Instead of taking in as many ideas as he can to launch the perfect plan, he was never interested in the perfect plan, but in the most efficient, proficient way of doing things.

Which might be Te.

My problem with Te is that he used too many subjective, personal criteria for doing something what were otherwised clearly defined and worked on their own.

I give you an example: He says of Microsoft that they simply have no taste. He admits that what they do is working and do a good job at steering the market towards themselves, but they simply lack a certain taste, or "enlightement" to them.
Now what does taste and lacking certain qualities have anything to do with how something works? To my experience a Te doesn't think that way. His whole view of the world is based on some very subjective, very personal agenda, which comes from his knowledge and experience in different fields such as music or calligraphy.
He builds on it so much that it can't be a supplementary factor. In fact, this is what's important to him - "_Ultimately, it comes down to taste_ - says in the interview" - and efficiency and implementation is only secondary. Another example of this is when he wasn't satisfied with the glass they used on their phones and seeked out a company to make damage proof glass (gorilla glass) which halted and risked the manufacturing of iphones for months, and this is only one case of many.
It all points to a direction that he wasn't looking simply to sell the most phones or the most computers, but rather to set up and spread some very specific personal agenda which only he understands.
This is Ti, in my opinion.

The other problem is that his feelings were very visible. Shouldn't an ENTJ try to suppress them to the point that it has no effect on the decisions he makes? Jobs' feelings ALWAYS played an important part in every decision he made.
I have yet to hear an ENTJ breaking down and bursting into tears by the possibility that he could be fired or because his idea were rejected.
Feelings simply have no place in the judgements of an E*TJ.
And we haven't tackled on how he seeked out a spiritual leader and how important a role spirituality played in his life.
He didn't suppress his feelings. He actually embraced them.

etc..etc..


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

jetser said:


> INTJ was never in my (or anyone else's) mind.


oh that's rude, saying Morn on page2, Desthro and Revolver Ocelot on page3 don't have minds or don't exist?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

knifey said:


> oh that's rude, saying Morn on page2, Desthro and Revolver Ocelot on page3 don't have minds or don't exist?


I mean the official typing. It's either ENTP or ISTP and some people dispute whether he was an ENTJ.
INTJ is not a serious possibility. He reacted too fast, too hectic to be an INTJ, and the only traits he shares with INTJs are actually common NT traits - thinking ahead, not discussing personal matters, being cold and remote. These are true for any NTs, and for some non-NT as well (like ISTP).


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Let's investigate this further:

with the use of descriptions for each type

first *ENTJ*

_Te as Leading Function

Extroverted logic as base function is manifested as a need to accumulate factual information, also from external sources such as books, second-hand information, etc, on matters of personal interest or of professional activity. This also gives these types confidence on being well-informed on the same matters, which enables them to enter arguments related to them with confidence on their knowledge, which may come across as arrogance to others. Another manifestation is an evaluation of external reality - work activities, world events, finances, procedures, personal relationships, conversations - from the point of view of factual accuracy and "making sense" and efficiency. It leads to an inclination to be proactive in increasing the efficiency and reasonableness of the external world, as well as a sense of self-worth connected on being involved and productive in activities seen as useful, profitable, or that increase one's knowledge base. To give out information that the individual knows not to be factually accurate is disturbing and avoided as much as possible._

I would say this is NOT Steve Jobs.

"This also gives these types confidence on being well-informed on the same matters, which enables them to enter arguments related to them with confidence on their knowledge, which may come across as arrogance to others"

While arrogance is certainly true for Steve Jobs, it wasn't because of his knowledge of factual information. He didn't use many facts as an argument, he rather used persuasion and reasoning to win over someone or to win a debate.
If he didn't succeed, he quickly thought of another method of persuasion, didn't insist on facts.

"It leads to an inclination to be proactive in increasing the efficiency and reasonableness of the external world, as well as a sense of self-worth connected on being involved and productive in activities seen as useful, profitable, or that increase one's knowledge base"

He involved in a lot of actitivites, so this may be true, however I have my doubts that he did it because he saw them useful.

"To give out information that the individual knows not to be factually accurate is disturbing and avoided as much as possible."

I can say with great certainty that this is as far from Jobs' personality as it can be. Reality distortion field? Enough said.


Now for *ISTP*

_Ti as Leading Function

The individual views reality through the lens of logic, immediately recognizing the correctness and appropriateness of things and their proper place in reality and in his system of views and behavior. He freely makes logical assertions, often exaggerated, about new information and experience. He holds highest those rules to which exceptions do not exist, and is a habitual critic of people or things that don't follow a set of rules, whether they are those accepted by the community, or his own, or even the other person's. Although he is able to adopt others' rules, his own are always the last word, and these are subject to continual refinement. Often seen as "demanding", due to high standards._

"The individual views reality through the lens of logic, immediately recognizing the correctness and appropriateness of things and their proper place in reality and in his system of views and behavior. He freely makes logical assertions, often exaggerated, about new information and experience."

I can see that but not really strong.

"He holds highest those rules to which exceptions do not exist, and is a habitual critic of people or things that don't follow a set of rules, whether they are those accepted by the community, or his own, or even the other person's."

Again, there is some truth in it, but not 100%. He regularly broke his own rules and anyone else's if it meant reaching his goals.

"Although he is able to adopt others' rules, his own are always the last word, and these are subject to continual refinement."

This is true, I guess.


And finally, *ENTP*

_Ne as leading function

The individual is skilled at generating sense of novelty, inspiration, and intellectual interest and curiosity in others and using his own enthusiasm to inspire and motivate others to see different options open before them. He easily sees parallels between different concepts, situations, people, attitudes, and topics, draws connections across different fields of knowledge and social groups, and dabbles in multiple interests and hobbies at once. He picks up information on the fly and is usually the first to find out about something with his intellectual curiosity being insatiable. Perceiving different options and opinions, he debates them to find out where the truth might lie. He enjoys the beginning stages of just about anything - new projects, new information, new skills, new books and movies, experiencing new people and relationships. Preparing for and launching something new is seen as having greater value than the process of experiencing what one already has and finishing what one has begun. The concept of "finishing" seems foreign to him. Instead of taking care to finish things and tie up all loose ends, he tends to drop things when he can't handle them any longer or realize that he has neglected them for too long (this might be equally related to suggestive introverted sensing)._

Now I don't even highlight anything from this description, as it is 100% Jobs.

"The individual is skilled at generating sense of novelty, inspiration, and intellectual interest and curiosity in others and using his own enthusiasm to inspire and motivate others to see different options open before them."

"He picks up information on the fly and is usually the first to find out about something with his intellectual curiosity being insatiable."

Graphical User Interface? MP3 players? Personal computers? Ipad? ITunes?

"The concept of "finishing" seems foreign to him."

I'm not sure about that. He found it important to finish his projects. In fact, he wasn't satisfied and calm until something had been finished and he saw everything through he was involved in. Quitting was not an option for him.


I see the most resemblance with an Ne-dom (least with Te-dom), but there are strange differences.
An unusually driven and gathered ENTP? A screw-logic for the sake of doing it ISTP? An ENTJ less concerned about facts and more about results? What can he be?


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

I've started reading his biography by Walter Isaacson. No way is Steve Jobs an ISTP, and it's such a bad typing by CelebrityTypes, but his father (Paul Jobs) sure sounds like one. Steve was a big-idea man first and foremost. Anyone can see that in his approach to everything. I would lean ENTP at this point, but I'm open to other types as I learn more about him. He also seemed to use fairly well (tertiary) Fe, too. I repeat, he is *not* an ISTP and this typing of him needs to end please! :laughing:

I mean, just look at the Ne + Fe in this interview, while the man interviewing him is asking questions from a Te perspective. His Ne just flies right over those concerns: "The campaign is much broader than that..." Ne-one?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

these were some early apple computers, pre-jony ives...the design aesthetics are quite different than what ives brought to modern apple computers


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I've started reading his biography by Walter Isaacson. No way is Steve Jobs an ISTP, and it's such a bad typing by CelebrityTypes, but his father (Paul Jobs) sure sounds like one. Steve was a big-idea man first and foremost. Anyone can see that in his approach to everything. I would lean ENTP at this point, but I'm open to other types as I learn more about him. He also seemed to use fairly well (tertiary) Fe, too. I repeat, he is *not* an ISTP and this typing of him needs to end please! :laughing:
> 
> I mean, just look at the Ne + Fe in this interview, while the man interviewing him is asking questions from a Te perspective. His Ne just flies right over those concerns: "The campaign is much broader than that..." Ne-one?


His whole life is about taking a more and more broad perspective.
People just don't see it because they've only seen the movies and have a picture in their mind of an ENTJ warlord.
I lean towards ENTP as well. He was a Joker, a Jack of all trades. Not a warlord.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> these were some early apple computers, pre-jony ives...the design aesthetics are quite different than what ives brought to modern apple computers


there's a whimsy and playfulness in some of these designs, not to mention in the name of the company itself, that doesn't point to Ni...rather, it points to Ne

an example of Te-Ni industrial design might be ibm computers:


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> there's a whimsy and playfulness in some of these designs, not to mention in the name of the company itself, that doesn't point to Ni...rather, it points to Ne


bytes of information...take a "byte" out of an apple








apple computers


Ne wordplay


----------



## wubalubadubdub (Sep 26, 2017)

Entp


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve Jobs is ISTP, Capital Communist, visual temperament, auditory learner

Information about the personality traits: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-enhance-character-description-profiling.html


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

jetser said:


> His whole life is about taking a more and more broad perspective.
> People just don't see it because they've only seen the movies and have a picture in their mind of an ENTJ warlord.
> I lean towards ENTP as well. He was a Joker, a Jack of all trades. Not a warlord.


Yeah, he shirked the rules, and was pulling pranks in high school. Dropped out of college, because he didn't want to take the required courses. I can see the argument for ENTJ, but I just see way more Ne + Fe with him. No matter what anyone says, I will never see him as an ISTP. He was just not a Sensing type, and I don't understand how people can justify it. If you're familiar with Socionics, ENTPs have strong Te too, which may be why people see ENTJ, but it's an unconscious function. I think a lot of this sounds like Jobs. I underlined those that I thought sounded most like him, but overall the description is very similar: http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/types/ILE-ENTp/subtypes/



> Logical subtype ENTp-Ti
> 
> 
> Description by V. Meged and A. Ovcharov
> ...


Te in ENTP: Socionics Types: ILE-ENTp



> Extroverted Logic (Te, Te)
> 
> 
> *Though the ILE can demonstrate a head for practical or efficient reasoning, particularly in conjunction with the ignoring function Ni, he will typically resort to it only to sell the merits of his ideas.* The ILE is more concerned with the possibility of creating than in finding the best way to do something.
> ...


I think that sounds exactly like him, and especially towards his view of Microsoft, a Te-based company: "They don't think of original ideas and they don't bring much culture into their product."


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Does Steve Jobs look like someone who has two horns or one horn on his head? If two horns fit him better, then he's extroverted and if one horn, then introverted. (I feel it's one horn, so Steve Jobs is introverted, and thereby ISTP)


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Sparky said:


> Does Steve Jobs look like someone who has two horns or one horn on his head? If two horns fit him better, then he's extroverted and if one horn, then introverted. (I feel it's one horn, so Steve Jobs is introverted, and thereby ISTP)


what ever you are smoking, can i get some?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, he shirked the rules, and was pulling pranks in high school. Dropped out of college, because he didn't want to take the required courses. I can see the argument for ENTJ, but I just see way more Ne + Fe with him. No matter what anyone says, I will never see him as an ISTP. He was just not a Sensing type, and I don't understand how people can justify it. If you're familiar with Socionics, ENTPs have strong Te too, which may be why people see ENTJ, but it's an unconscious function. I think a lot of this sounds like Jobs. I underlined those that I thought sounded most like him, but overall the description is very similar: Socionics Types: ILE-ENTp Subtypes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I must say this is 100% him.
ENTP then.

What he says of Microsoft, and I brought it up earlier, is totally Ti against Te.


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

:dry: Such type bias in favour of intuitives here, like an ISTP doesn't have access to Ni and can't being innovative.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Okay, this really has to stop. These butthurt reactions about how intutives have a bias against sensors.
There are loads of famous sensors, in fact most of them are that. Steve Jobs simply (probably) wasn't one. He doesn't show any symptoms of sensory awareness, but shows high use of intuition in every decision he makes.
He also shows a(n awful) lot of Fe for an ISTP, and more so for an ENTJ.


----------



## PointBreak (Jul 1, 2017)

He was pure ENTJ. Why? Cuz he views world as binnary sistem. 
You are succesful in your work so you are making money or not.
He also push other people to do their jobs, he was perfectionist about employers , products and his vision for making true...


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

knifey said:


> what ever you are smoking, can i get some?


It's a technique you pick up on through visual typing to help tell if people are extroverted or introverted


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

This is the iPhone introduction.
What comes off first:

- the jokes
- masterfully handling audience expectations, building tension
- coming from far closing in on the product
- using a lot of quotations
- out-of-the-box thinking, seeing solutions between different fields
- BIG, inflated statements

Now my opinion is that he simply uses too much Fe to be an Fi type.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

jetser said:


> Okay, this really has to stop. These butthurt reactions about how intutives have a bias against sensors.
> There are loads of famous sensors, in fact most of them are that. Steve Jobs simply (probably) wasn't one. He doesn't show any symptoms of sensory awareness, but shows high use of intuition in every decision he makes.


Thank you. I get tired of it too. How is one biased towards intuitives, if that person is actually an intuitive type? I didn't say an ISTP can't be "innovative", but that doesn't say anything about the functions Steve Jobs shows, which is clear Ne , Ti + Fe. ISTPs have inferior Fe (which I can't see for Jobs because he utilizes Fe quite well) and lack Ne, so he isn't an ISTP, and since he shows Fe, he also isn't ENTJ. It's really as simple as that.

Here is an ISTP. The most representative example of one too, and most sources and people agree he is one too. It's funny how CelebrityTypes.com types Clint Eastwood and Steve Jobs as ISTP, yet they are _nothing_ alike. You'd think if they are the same type they should have some traits in common, right? Steve Jobs as an ISTP is one of the most absurd typings. I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

jetser said:


> Yep, I must say this is 100% him.
> ENTP then.
> 
> What he says of Microsoft, and I brought it up earlier, is totally Ti against Te.


The way he talks in that video reminds me a lot of how Markiplier talks in his non-gaming videos to the audience, and he also typed as ENTP on the test he took


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Thank you. I get tired of it too. How is one biased towards intuitives, if that person is actually an intuitive type? I didn't say an ISTP can't be "innovative", but that doesn't say anything about the functions Steve Jobs shows, which is clear Ne , Ti + Fe. ISTPs have inferior Fe (which I can't see for Jobs because he utilizes Fe quite well) and lack Ne, so he isn't an ISTP, and since he shows Fe, he also isn't ENTJ. It's really as simple as that.
> 
> Here is an ISTP. The most representative example of one too, and most sources and people agree he is one too. It's funny how CelebrityTypes.com types Clint Eastwood and Steve Jobs as ISTP, yet they are _nothing_ alike. You'd think if they are the same type they should have some traits in common, right? Steve Jobs as an ISTP is one of the most absurd typings. I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it.


I think ISTP comes from that he had a thing for aestetics of his computers and gadgets.
But it's an extremely narrow use of S and it was more about the idea that certain things and shapes give to the audience (like a cube, a ball) than the sensory experience itself.
Same with the graphic interface. He wasn't enthusiastic about it because he liked what he saw (Graphics interface of Xerox was incredibly slow and not what we know as GUI today), but because of the realization that he can sell it like crazy to the customers.

Also, later in his life when he was battling cancer he appeared more and more like an introvert.
So I think that's what the ISTP typing is coming from.







I just realized I'd never seen him talk. :O


----------



## Griffin the Grey (Feb 28, 2020)

War, an architypal Ti-Se activity (ISTPs are often thought of as warriors and are known to make great soldiers). Exactly the sort of straight-forward real world combat laden action packed high Se image an intelligent ISTP would reach for when trying to describe how they deal with things.

If you were looking for him to say something to help prove he is an ISTP then this whole "focus on the war, not the battles" speech of his could only be bettered by something like: "after years of examination, and working with all the best experts, conducting brain scans with Dario Nardi, talking to psychologists, taking tests, reviewing my entire life history with the help of friends and family, I have come to the conclusion, and all the experts and evidence agree, that I am an ISTP.".


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

I have always thought Steve Jobs was ISFJ. He was more of a businessperson than a tech guru anyway.


https://www.forbes.com/sites/freekvermeulen/2011/10/17/steve-jobs-the-man-was-fallible/#58e93b85ee1a

"As a student, at Reed College, Steve Jobs came to believe that if he ate only fruits he would eliminate all mucus and not need to shower anymore. It didn’t work. He didn’t smell good. When he got a job at Atari, given his odor, he was swiftly moved into the night shift, where he would be less disruptive to the nostrils of his fellow colleagues."


----------



## Griffin the Grey (Feb 28, 2020)

*Some evidence he is ISTP*



Morn said:


> Note here, the way he describes the computer as a bicycle. He is describing the significance to the product and his lifes work in a sense at the same time, a very Ni way to see things. He is very ENTJ/INTJ.


I don't think the evidence you amass shows he is ENTJ/INTJ at all. 



Morn said:


> watch?v=ob_GX50Za6c (I lack the post count to embed a video, sorry!)
> 
> The video starts with Jobs pointing out that what separate humans from the high primates is that "we are tool builders". Hmm, looking at human existence through the prism of the tools we build. How very craftsman like.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griffin the Grey (Feb 28, 2020)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> He is an INTJ.


Not based on the clip you choose to show.



Revolver Ocelot said:


> watch?v=u4AXaFlIFQA
> 
> At 0:40 he makes a comment about giving a glass of ice water to people in hell. That's pure Ni. ENTJs don't talk like that. ENTJs are much more objective when they talk. It's more about meeting objectives, unit sales, etc.
> 
> And look at his gaze. It's a little unsettling for an ExxJ to be looking at people like that. As extroverts, they see people as actual objects in the world that they're interacting with. To introverted perceivers, the world has a more subjective quality.


It is a cool video. In the full form you'll see that Bill Gates was right there on another seat. But, high Se Jobs wasn't in anyway intimidated, he even gave him some of that ISTP steely-FU-bring-it-if-you-dare stare and has both enough Ti-Ni to come up with this excellently cutting remark and not enough Fe to stop him saying it. Oh, and how beautifully ISTP a comment, your in firey hell till you get the refreshing taste of some ice cool water from iTunes crafting me.


----------



## Griffin the Grey (Feb 28, 2020)

wums said:


> I have always thought Steve Jobs was ISFJ. He was more of a businessperson than a tech guru anyway.
> 
> "As a student, at Reed College, Steve Jobs came to believe that if he ate only fruits he would eliminate all mucus and not need to shower anymore. It didn’t work. He didn’t smell good. When he got a job at Atari, given his odor, he was swiftly moved into the night shift, where he would be less disruptive to the nostrils of his fellow colleagues."


This is somewhat plausible, but I think if you look at all the evidence it is hard to argue he is a feeler rather than a thinker.


----------



## MakeItRain (Feb 8, 2017)

CelebrityTypes is ridiculous and they type people by just digging up a few of their quotes and applying a stereotype to them. He was an ENTJ


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

ENTP all the way.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

ISTP


----------

